# What to customize??? Thoughts



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard:welcome:

Whoa there Nelly! Err Wodie

Take your time and read through the many how to threads, look at the garages of other members and let some of that soak in before you part with your hard earned cash. That said, there are many low cost mods to start with. 

Decide whether or not you want to start with looks, handling or performance.

Good luck and Happy Modding:signlol:
So many pretty parts, so little cashola :tempted:


----------

